

I want to start a undergraduate  college - nayan

I want to start a undergraduate college. I am interested in basic science , farming and have little bit of social care. Till now I was in search of my lifetime goal. Now I have decided to start a undergraduate college.<p>Thanks to HN
======
rue
With respect, I think a small English department would not be a bad idea.

------
charliepark
Congrats on finding your vision. What can we do to help?

